
Show HN: Just another social network - bgrgndz
http://www.bgrgndzdb.com
======
fiatjaf
I like people who dare to come up with another social network, but why is this
better? If you say you're "just another" you're declaring you have no
advantage.

~~~
bgrgndz
I just don't know why mine is better, I can lie for 3 hours straight about my
site but I need opinions from users to tell why it is better.

